
Will Jeff Bezos Get Half of MacKenzie Bezos's Fortune in the Divorce? - dpaluy
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/jeff-bezos-get-half-mackenzie-bezoss-fortune-divorce-penelope-trunk/
======
buboard
> When the company was big and they had four kids, MacKenzie took half the
> load (kids) and Jeff took half the load (work).

Who is this nagging article helping? The value of raising kids is not counted
in the billions of dollars by the market, at best probably in the millions,
based on insurance claims.

~~~
bitexploder
I think the point was, Jeff could not have had kids and raised them the way
they did if his wife wasn’t at home raising them. Jeff could not have built
Amazon if he was chasing kids around half the day. The value of having kids
raised the way you want them to be raised is intangible.

~~~
mikepurvis
Agree completely. Anyone who actually has kids and has tried to arrange care
for them will know that it's a lot more complicated than just putting up an ad
and waiting for the perfect nanny to descend from the clouds on an umbrella.

You can pay someone to keep them nourished, pick them up from school, read
them stories, and tuck them in at night. This person might even care deeply
about their well-being. But there's little substitute for a parent or close
family member when it comes to instilling values, managing discipline,
modelling compassion while still maintaining firmness. These things are hard
to measure, and the fruits of the labour that goes into them won't show until
years later, which is why the person doing this work needs to be someone with
a long term commitment to the project.

~~~
bitexploder
Check. My wife’s has given up her prime career years to stay home with our
kids. “I” started a business with a couple of partners 6 years ago. Let’s just
say there is no doubt that my wife is as much an owner of the business as I
am. She didn’t do any of the direct work to make the business successful, but,
she made it possible for my kids to have everything and for me to give all my
brain power to the business and still live a balanced(ish) life.

------
martin-adams
When it comes to this sort of thing I assume there may be some agreements in
place within their marriage. It is strange that the wealth isn't accounted as
a union (Walton family comes to mind here). I suspect that's down to the legal
paperwork of assigning shares and ownership alongside voting rights.

That said, how does my mind work? My first question was, "Will Bill Gates be
the richest man in the world again?". Maybe I should start rephrasing that as
"Will the Gates' become the richest couple in the world again?"

~~~
sys_64738
Was Bill Gates the richest before he got married?

~~~
mikepurvis
They were married in 1994. MSFT was already doing well at that point, but
you're looking at a shared price of $2.50 vs $100+ today. So yeah, from a raw
numbers point of view, it's not comparable at all.

------
towaway1138
I've no problem with wives that get half--I figure that's part of the deal
when you get married. Wives can and do get far more, though, and that truly
does seem unjust.

------
ykevinator
We are addicted to outrage. Jesus let some things go.

